# Anyone going to REXPO Rochester, NY



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am trying to get my hands on a zoomed 18x18x36 but no one will ship the tank. I talked with Josh's frogs and they said they could bring one to the show they are having in NY (November 3, 2018) but I won't be able to make it up there. If anyone is planning on going to that show from the northern Virginia area and could pick it up I would be extremely grateful. Send me a PM if you are heading that direction.

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## Bork (May 22, 2011)

Can't help you with the pickup, but if we're talking about the same tank, it looks like LLLReptile will ship it to you for just a couple bucks - 

Zoo Med Skyscraper Terrarium for sale


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Says this on the website for that tank:
"IN STORE PICK UP ONLY FOR THIS SIZE. WE DO NOT SHIP THIS CAGE *"

Probably a wise policy...

Mark


----------



## Bork (May 22, 2011)

Stupid... words. Sorry pal, I tried.


----------



## Bork (May 22, 2011)

Encyclia said:


> Probably a wise policy...


It really is. Years ago I ordered an 18x24 Exoterra from Ebay. Had to return and reorder it three times because it kept arriving broken - and I mean SMASHED. The last time, I saw the delivery guy flipping it end over end down the hallway while it made crunching noises.


----------



## Citeh (Sep 19, 2016)

I got mine shipped from petco (free shipping), but if you look at the price its more or less built in. Arrived without issue. 

https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/et-terrarium-small-x-tall


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Borkk said:


> It really is. Years ago I ordered an 18x24 Exoterra from Ebay. Had to return and reorder it three times because it kept arriving broken - and I mean SMASHED. The last time, I saw the delivery guy flipping it end over end down the hallway while it made crunching noises.


This so makes sense. I think Exoterra and ZooMed must have shipping attrition built into their business model. This is why I always buy this sort of thing from a local fish store. They commonly will receive their shipments from a middle-man company that stocks a bunch of different products (usually hard goods). They usually have their own trucks and drivers that know how to handle big tanks without breaking them. The middle men must be getting their tanks shipped by the pallet which must be safer for the tanks. The same situation might be in effect for Petco, too. Anyway, single orders of big tanks off of Amazon is likely to result in the kind of experience you had.

Good luck to OP in getting just what you are looking for!

Mark


----------

